# ICD-9 updates now that ICD-10 deadline moved



## sullivak (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has any information on whether there will be updates this year for ICD-9.  I know there were none planned when the ICD-10 implementation date was October 1, 2013, but now that it is October 1, 2014??? 
Thanks.


----------



## cheermom68 (Jun 20, 2012)

It hasn't officially been moved yet.  We are still waiting on the final rule, which will probably contain information regarding updates, etc.
LeeAnn


----------



## sullivak (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, LeeAnn.  Good point!  I guess I jumped the gun on this.


----------



## LUDS (Sep 18, 2012)

*Any ICD-9 updates for 2013?*

Does anyone know if there are any ICD-9 changes planned for 2013 now that the implementation date for ICD-10 has been announced as 2014?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 18, 2012)

There are no diagnosis code changes to ICD-9 there is one volume 3 procedure code addition.  There are no more planned updates to ICD-9 CM unless there is an overwhelming need.


----------

